# Tanganyikans



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm new to the camera thing, but really enjoy trying to capture the perfect moment. Here are a couple of tank mates. Some of you BC Aquaria folk may recognize fish - almost all collected via BCA.



Julie


Sand sifters


The female brevis is really shy


Juvenile Nigripinnis male


Brichardi's always look cool


Buescheri - likes his space


More shellies


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Great pictures. Good job focusing.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow. How long have you had the nigripinnis? Find them particularly finicky or sensitive?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thinking of starting a tang tank. Where do you get your fishes?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd still love to hear anything you can share about your nigripinnis, hope you haven't given up on this thread.


----------

